# Drawings



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Here are some of my drawings, mostly when i draw I seem to spew out abstractions and otherworldy stuff. Trying to convey dp across in images










sixth circuit counciousness about one of the 8 circuits of counciousness by tim leary. And what I thought a sixth circuit awekning would be like.

Angled mindfuck










This is preety much a drawing of how dp makes me fell, scatteerd with all sorts of world around me but feeling all scattere and divided. I drew this when I had my intial breakdown and was in mental ward

Im watching you










Paranoia Paranoia

Waking up to find your whole life was a dream and reality was merely a projection of your innermost anxietys and fears










Ms paint angst!!!!!!!!

the grids of solids










Dp vision

Smokes and mirrors










an Abstracted being, drawing the chaotic aspect of DP
.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

Not represending dp .just random drawings done on art rage program


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Sweet holy jesus, that's some disturbing stuff. I think it needs an 18 certificate.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Nice work tough.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Well disturebed is preety much the only state my mind is ever in these days so my art comes out preetyyyyy disturbing, but I am making my best efforts to express extremelly complex and confusing states of mind.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Im also trying to remove all my masks when I draw - that is

Cut the bullshit, draw automaticlly what is occuring .


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Some of those pics are really interesting! It really helps explain DP and other disorders, like panic and anxiety without speaking.

When people ask "what do you feel like, when you feel unreal or panic?" I can just show them some of your pictures.

Nice work man!!!


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Limbo sludge









Visitor


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i already have my favorite. OBVIOUSLY the one inspired by APC. :wink:

im going to post my stuff on a different thread cause they arent exactly drawings.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

Holy shit these are good!


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

paranoia


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Falling free - You should pursue it further, there's a lot of energy there i can kind of understand it. We should organize some kind of public DP art exhibition from here or something, that would be great 

Unlikely perhaps.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

= n said:


> Falling free - You should pursue it further, there's a lot of energy there i can kind of understand it. We should organize some kind of public DP art exhibition from here or something, that would be great
> 
> Unlikely perhaps.


I think a dp art exhibition would be a great idea! maybe get a bit of publicity for the condition and also would be good for the dp community as a whole.

but seeing as we couldnt even organize a dp meetup, yes unlikely :lol:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Hmmm.....


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

I don't understand what the hell is going on with you..seriously :lol:

I thought I had problems.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

imn slightly loopy I guess :?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

theres only one problem with you scattered. that you poo strawberry frozen yogurt.


----------



## derangedred (Apr 13, 2005)

As another artist accept this constructive critism,

your ideas are good, but skill is lacking.
If I had to give a suggestion, I would say to research 'cross hatching' it'll get you better results, and shading perhaps.
Also, if you study proportions of the face and body, that always helps because believe it or not, but your eyes are in the middle of your head. And the space between your eyes is the equivelent to the size of your eye.
Theres a lot more, but its boggling my mind right now to remember it all.

Don't take this wrong way, 'cause I've got no hard feelings, just trying to help ya' out.


----------



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

I love your stuff conceptually. Very imaginative!

A response to the concept of Self Actualisation:










Third Eye - this depicts the opening of the chakras through meditation:










Artwork produced for the demo of the metal band Vernal Tempest:










The Primeval Ooze - this depicts the Gnostic concept of the Demiurge, or the arrogant creator of an imperfect world. In this painting God squats upon the newly formed Earth, casting a shadow over the prison He has created:


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2579


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

^-^


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

There awesome Eh!

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=4577&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

these are super good. good way to express things that are hard to conjure in thoughts and words. i like. :!:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Cool drawings!!


----------

